# Any American expats in Friesland?



## lastofthefrysians (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi, I was born in Friesland, and have lived for the last 30 years in California. My husband and I are thinking about moving to Friesland. My husband is American born. We are visiting my family in Friesland this summer from Aug. 23rd, till Sept. 13th. We would love to meet up and have a cup of coffee or something like that with an American expat in Friesland. 

How can I go about finding American expats in Friesland?


----------

